# Garrison ADG-200. Newfie made, solid top?



## AdamB (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi All

I went to the local Long and McQuade here and was trying out a bunch of sub-500 guitars. I found one that I really liked, the AGD-200 by Garrison. It's made in Newfoundland, and it APPEARS to be solid top,as the grain runs right into the sound hole. Me and a few other guitarist friends were trying it out. There was also an AGD-200 cutaway electro from China, and it was definitely laminate (same price). I can't find specs on the web anywhere for this particular guitar though, except the AG-200 which is clearly laminate from China.

So, any thoughts? It sounded great and felt great. I was trying out the Yamaha FG750 and none of use were that impressed with it over the Garrison. This will be my first newly purchased guitar. My old one is a laminate Art and Lutherie that my sister owned. It's been through some rough humidity issues and has a bit of warping. I was looking for a Seagull to try out but they don't carry it and it doesn't appear like any other shop in town has it.

EDIT: AGD, not ADG


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Adam
welcome aboard.
Gerry


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

hey adamb

murch's in cambridge has the seagulls for you to try out. the garrisons are all (i thought) solid wood guitars, but it's been a few years since i worked at a dealer, so things may have changed (also gibson has bought them in the meantime)... i want to like the garrison guitars, but they have some issues... they tend to crack... aggressively. by which i mean they tend to explode, basically... so, if you've had humidity issues with the A&L, you're likely to have them with the garrison. the newest garrisons have wood kerfing, which i'm assuming is to end this problem, but i haven't got any experience with the changes, so i can't say for sure whether or not you should buy one. i hate to say it, but i'd steer clear at this point. seagulls are great guitars, so are simon&patrick (which i thought waterloo music has in stock?) by the same company. 

the yamaha dreadnought guitars have always been good for the money to my ears, but i don't like their smaller bodied guitars as much. if you're in guelph, stop at folkways and try the cort acoustics, they're really nice for the money.. also sherwood has some blueridge guitars, which are another great option at that kind of price point. i'm also a fan of the epiphone masterbuilt series.. good luck to you, and welcome to the forum.


----------

